# Links > Χρήσιμα URLs >  homemade antenna

## nikolas_350

Ισπανικό forum με απίστευτες ιδιοκατασκευές και εγχειρισμένες εμπορικές κεραίες.
Πέρα από της αναφορές στους πιο καθιερωμένους τύπους antenna έχει και μερικές πολύ _προχώ_ που παρά το ψαχτούρι που είχα κάνει παλαιότερα στο inet δεν έχω ξαναδεί. 

Directional http://www.zero13wireless.net/foro/foru ... y.php?f=46
Sector/panel http://www.zero13wireless.net/foro/foru ... y.php?f=47
Omni http://www.zero13wireless.net/foro/foru ... y.php?f=45

----------


## acoul

και εμείς αν δεν την βγάζαμε σε καφέδες, πιθανό να κάναμε τα ίδια και καλύτερα ...  ::

----------


## igna

πολύ καλό site

----------


## nikolas_350

> και εμείς αν δεν την βγάζαμε σε καφέδες, πιθανό να κάναμε τα ίδια και καλύτερα ...


Feederακια για 5Ghz σε offset dish τύπου nvak όμως δεν έχουν .  ::   ::

----------


## igna

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> και εμείς αν δεν την βγάζαμε σε καφέδες, πιθανό να κάναμε τα ίδια και καλύτερα ... 
> 
> 
> Feederακια για 5Ghz σε offset dish τύπου nvak όμως δεν έχουν .


σωστος  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikolas_350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Ούτε Acoul...

----------

